# Suche Tipp für einen guten WM



## entropie (28. Mai 2011)

*Suche Tipp für einen guten WM*

Ich bin vor einigen Wochen von gnome3 auf e17 umgestiegen. Nun suche ich aus diversen Gründen eine Alternative zu e17. Was gibts in dem Bereich was empfehlenswert und gut ist?

LG

Edit: xfce kde lxde gefallen mir nicht so.


----------



## Jimini (28. Mai 2011)

*AW: Suche Tipp für einen guten WM*

Fluxbox oder awesome könntest du dir mal anschauen.

MfG Jimini


----------



## mauorrizze (7. Juni 2011)

*AW: Suche Tipp für einen guten WM*

Mir gefallen auch Fluxbox bzw. Openbox sehr gut. Bieten halt nur den nackten WM und man muss vieles von Hand anpassen, aber dafür kann man vieles von Hand anpassen


----------

